# World Of Warcraft private servers on Mac???



## Kenzie (Jul 6, 2006)

Is there any way to play WoW on a private server for us Mac users???


----------



## Damrod (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't know if discussion of this topic is welcome here in the forums, but it does work definately. Not with all though, as some require you to install certain patches that are often only available as Windows executable.

Private servers are usually not half as crowded as Blizzard ones, which can result in you not spotting any other player for large parts of the game or at all. Or that the server collapses under the load of 100+ players. For the real WoW expirience, you will still have to attend the Blizzard servers


----------



## quickKick (Jul 14, 2006)

there's alot of content bugs and item discrepencies too

blizz has great high, med and low pop servers, I dont understand private servers


----------



## Damrod (Jul 14, 2006)

The stuff is WAY too expensive? For what you get, IMO the whole package is way overpriced


----------



## quickKick (Jul 14, 2006)

It's a client program, so you can download the game for free on a site like fileplanet. 
I think they give you ten free days and then you can either play on a prepaid basis, or a monthly fee of 15 USD. So technically noone has to buy a hard copy if they don't want to.


----------



## Damrod (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, I know. It does not change the fact that I personally think that the monthly fees etc are overpriced 

IMO it's just not worth so much money every month.


----------



## Viro (Jul 15, 2006)

Damrod said:


> Yeah, I know. It does not change the fact that I personally think that the monthly fees etc are overpriced
> 
> IMO it's just not worth so much money every month.



It's $15 for a month. No other form of entertainment provides that much value for money. I've been playing it for over a year, and I'm still playing. In that time, the amount of money I've spent on films, other games, comics, etc. has all dropped to almost 0. 

That's right. $15 takes care of pretty much all my entertainment needs. Factoring all that in, I think it's pretty cheap.


----------



## Damrod (Jul 15, 2006)

Well folks, don't get me wrong here. I do not say it downright sucks. For me, it's just not the value for money I would look for. My entertainment needs are taken care of by playing bass, music and friends.


----------

